# New here - considering fostering for a breeder



## JessicaGrant (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello! 

I have an 7 year old standard, Johnny, who recently lost his long time friend Spencer - another std. poodle who died of cancer earlier this year. We've been considering getting Johnny a friend, and recently a breeder I know (not well) approached me about fostering a one year old girl who he wanted to keep in his breeding program but doesn't have room for in his home. Then, she went into heat and has since been bred, though the status of her pregnancy is still unknown.

I've been asking this guy for the foster contract. He finally sent it to me, and I am not sure how I feel about it. It gives him the right to breed her up to six times. Is that a lot for a poodle? Also, isn't one a bit young to start breeding? I think this guy is trying to do the right thing - he has health tested his dogs and seems to care a lot about the dogs in his home (he has this girl's mother and one other who has been bred several times but has yet to get pregnant) and about breeding to quality studs, etc. But I am a little concerned. 

Does anyone here foster their dogs and would you be willing to share your standard foster contract with me?

Thanks!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would stay far away from this breeder. The dog is under two years old, the minimum for breeding after their health testing results--and breeding a dog six times is way too much IMO. So, by my standards, he is not ethical at all. He'd just be using you to board his brood bitch. Not fair to you or the dog.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

JessicaGrant said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have an 7 year old standard, Johnny, who recently lost his long time friend Spencer - another std. poodle who died of cancer earlier this year. We've been considering getting Johnny a friend, and recently a breeder I know (not well) approached me about fostering a one year old girl who he wanted to keep in his breeding program but doesn't have room for in his home. Then, she went into heat and has since been bred, though the status of her pregnancy is still unknown.
> 
> ...


The female isn't 2 so her testing isn't complete. She is way to immature and this pregnancy will put her and future pups at risks, and immature moms have been known to kill pups. Who would be responsible for all the bills that will come with raising the litter? Is he going to replace or pay you for damage the puppies will do to your home? Are you going to be paid at all? These 6 times he wants to breed (way to many litters) will they be back to back, will you have any say when they happen or who the stud is? Since he doesn't have any room if you were to keep this girl and she whelped and then it all turned out to be way more than you could handle would he even be able to take them back? Would he be willing? You have to think about all of this plus she's new to you so there's going to an adjusting period and add on she's pregnant with her first litter she's going to be going through a lot of hormonal changes that she won't even be understanding. Once the litter arrives say goodbye to sleep and any social life you had until the puppies are at least 4 weeks. Are you prepared to bottle feed a litter of 8 pups because mom isn't willing or can't? That's getting up every hour and a half the first week then 2 hours the next week. Trust me I had to bottle feed a couple rottie litters over the years as soon as you finish with the last puppy the first 1 is hungry and the process starts all over again I was drinking at least 10 cups of coffee everyday to keep up with bottle feeding and bathroom times. Now I'm a pro at getting up at all times of the night to care for puppies.


----------



## JessicaGrant (Oct 6, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your reply - it gave me lots to think about. 

Actually, he would take her back to whelp and would pay for any breeding-related medical expenses. 

I would pay for regular vet care, food, training, etc. Plus, if she had a litter > 6 pups, I would get $1000 or a puppy - so there would be something "in it" for me, though that isn't why I would be doing it. 

I worry that 6 breedings is really too many, though, and what would happen if she was injured.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Keeping a breeding dog or bitch for a breeder can be a good way to have a really nice poodle in your home, and to enable a good breeder to enlarge their genetic pool. However, this guy doesn't sound like an ethical breeder. One year is too young, she is not mature enough to breed. When I was breeding Scotties, we would never consider breeding a bitch any earlier than her 3rd heat. And no older than 5 or maybe 6 yrs old. No back-to-back breedings. Total breedings: 3. Breeding and whelping is a little easier with poodles, but she should be at least 2 years old for her health clearances! I would not trust this guy, he's in it for the money only. Does he show his dogs? I'll bet not.

If you are holding his brood bitch for him, he should be picking up alot more of the tab. Do you get her papers in the end? !6! litters!!! Nonono.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I totally agree with everyone else...this dog is too young and 6 litters are too many!!!!
It's sad that she may already be pregnant before she's even fully developed!! Poor dog!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with what others have said about about 1 year old being too young and 6 litters being too many. If you are really talking about 1 year old as in 12 months or close to 12 months, the idea of breeding this young is outrageous. A one year old dog is just too young to be taking care of a litter of puppies.

The other thing I would add is that you would need to be extremely comfortable about the idea of sending your dog back to the breeder's home to have her babies. This is the time in her life when she will need security, love and support more than ever. A bitch who is happy, secure and fully supported by humans that she knows and loves does a better job of raising happy, secure pups. I would hesitate about sending any dog that I loved away from home to have her babies. That said, I do think it can work if she is going to a home that she knows and one where she feels comfortable and will be very well supported. So for example, if your dog visits the breeder frequently, likes going there, has been boarded there, then perhaps it could work. I know that a lot of breeders do this.


----------

